
The Skill Tree Principle: An Innovative Way to Grow Your Skills Efficiently - danny_forest
https://medium.com/swlh/the-skill-tree-principle-an-innovative-way-to-grow-your-skills-efficiently-7e6287e0748e
======
ivoallasap
Cool piece. I think there's a difference between growing/picking up skills and
mastering them though that isn't covered. For instance, with aesthetic skills
(drawing, sketching), I think you need to have some degree of innate
creativity, or an eye, to truly become a master. It's the reason why only a
few students that were apprentices to the Great Renaissance Painters went on
to become famous artists themselves. There were many, many artists in the
bottegas of Da Vinci or Rubens who were able to copy and distribute works like
those artists, but never paint masterpieces.
([https://www.artspace.com/magazine/art_101/art_market/the-
evo...](https://www.artspace.com/magazine/art_101/art_market/the-evolution-of-
the-artists-studio-52374))

It's just one example, but I think there a lot of other principles that become
a part of "Skill Trees," including collaboration, the environment you're
learning in, and maybe an element of innate talent that means you never have
to break down the skill.

